# Pets



## newbieangie (May 22, 2008)

can anybody help with the best way to send a dog from the UK to cyprus


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Newbieangie, 

Welcome to the forum.

I've just moved your post to the Cyprus section - someone there will be able to help you.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Get in touch with Jet Set Pets. You can google them. The moved our pets over for us and were very effecient and hlpful. Also half the price of another company we were recommended.


----------

